# Attempt at an emersed scape



## mr. luke (23 Sep 2009)

I thought id have a crack at making an emersed scape..... it will be permanently without water (apart from the damp substrate) so it should be fun and a bit different 
It will be of the iwagumi style ........
not much to say about it yet.... currently cleaning the tank (18x12x16 clearseal tank) and then putitng in the substrate (dirt form the garden capped with sand). i will be dosing with tomato plant fertalisers   much cheaper than aquarium ferts and i belive better for the purpose.
Plant will be hc, pellia, hg, round pellia, x-mas moss and some sort of plagiomnium i found in the peak district.
will have no light (apart from being on the windowsil), weekly misting as aposed to daily and might hook up some diy c02 as im not here all week to let fresh air in.
Aventually it might have some for of life in (fire bellied toads maybe) so im sloping the substrate hugely to alow for partial flooding


----------



## chilled84 (14 Oct 2009)

If you was to use aquatic soil like eco complete substrate from start and keep it all fish tank standards you could make it real interesting by growing it all amazing then filling the beast up when it gets to max growth lol. They say that if you grow the plants out of water they go all woody like the dry seasons and that in toll makes them stronger plants overall i beleave i read that somewhere. Dont hold me on that.


----------



## mr. luke (16 Oct 2009)

Its growing well 
But ive observer hc growing submerged with no c02 
part of the tank has become flooded due to constant spraying (more like 3 times a day instead of a few a week   )
Ive also got pellia and round pellia growing emersed


----------



## chilled84 (17 Oct 2009)

nice one. i got to see this. photos are a must!


----------

